# Bin Hur



## Overhauler (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all , anybody know anything about the M.O. Bin Hur bikes ?
  Thanks , Lee


----------



## SailorMac (Sep 15, 2011)

Murray of Ohio Ben Hur badge bikes may have been 50/60s private label for Kaplan's Ben Hur Stores in Texas.


----------

